# Brauche Inspiration für ein Jubiläumsgeschenk



## julchen (22. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei für eine Firma ein Jubiläumsgeschenk in Form eines Keilrahmenbildes zu erstellen. Der reine Hintergrund und die Elemente welche positioniert werden sind klar. Ich brauche aber noch eine Idee, wie und in welcher Form ich die Elemente platzieren. Im Bild sind 3 Logos enthalten (ohne das artBase! Software GmbH Logo). Die Logos sollen die Entwicklung darstellen. Das Logo mit dem skizzierten Computer ist das erste Produkt-Logo gewesen, danach folgte das aB-Agenta Logo rechts daneben. Das heutige Logo ist das aB-Agenta fx Logo. Ich dachte an eine Art Zeitstrahl in der die Logos platziert werden - damals bis heute. Oder eine Art Windeffekt, welcher die beiden ersten Logos verwischt darstellt.

Wer hat noch eine andere Idee, die gut passen würde?

Hier das Beispiel:
http://artbase-software.de/download/test.jpg

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## smileyml (22. März 2010)

Vielleicht kann man es mit einem Zeitstrahl kombinieren in dem dann auch andere vielleicht eher merkwürdige oder lustige Ereignisse auftauchen.
Ich persönlich würde auch auf zuviel, ich nenne sie man Wischi-Waschi-Effekte, die jetzt die Jahreszahlen haben, verzichten und es "einfacher" und klarer machen. Wenn man das mit Detailverliebtheit füllt, wirkt es auch keinesfalls leer.

Hoffentlich kannst du damit etwas anfangen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## julchen (25. März 2010)

*Bitte mal anschauen - Jubiläumsgeschenk*

Hallo,
ich hab das ganze mal umgesetzt in eine Grafik. Was haltet Ihr davon? Gibt es noch etwas zu verbessern? Das ganze wird auf einen Keilrahmen gespannt. Die Farben sind an die Firmenfarben angelehnt. In der Mitte die Fotostreifen stellen einige wichtige Punkte in der Geschichte der Firma dar.

http://www.assedo.de/login/test.jpg

Gruss
Julchen


----------

